

Startup Sales Hiring: How Should You Measure Your First Salesperson's Success? - arst829
http://blog.salestie.com/2011/04/startup-sales-hiring-part-3-how-should-you-measure-your-first-salespersons-success/

======
nickpinkston
I haven't seen this blog before, but I'd love to get other startup sales blogs
that are worthing checking out.

Anyone have any good leads?

~~~
reteltech
There's really not much out there about startup sales, unfortunately. Besides
the SalesTie blog, the best I've seen is Mark Suster's blog at
<http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/> \- He seems to blog about startup sales
issues pretty often.

